# Bowmaster bow press



## acc328 (Jan 20, 2003)

back limb bolts out 7 turns,and it works very nicely


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I have used the Bowmaster extensively on my SwitchBack. I have used it to swap out/change strings and cables about 4 times trying different things. I back out my limb bolts 5 turns before pressing the bow. Be sure the pieces at the end stay perpendicular to your limbs and don't spin on you. If they spin and you don't notice that, this could bend your cam or idler wheel. I normally put a little tension on and check everything before applying further pressure. It's a handly little press. I would also recommend a ratchet for tightening the press down (your thumb will thank you for it).


----------



## nwpa3dshooter (Mar 26, 2006)

it is bar none the best 40.00 dollars that i have ever spent for a tool for archery. gonna get a bench mount this year for the house but the bowmaster will be at the camp for those emergency fixes. doc is right that a ratchet or crescent wrench will save you alot of pain. everyone that sees me using it cringes but i have total faith in the thing. you wont be sorry, it is money well spent and saves you from having to go to the shop to get a quick fix many times.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I always use the split limbs adapters even in solid limbs bows (unless not possible).

This way, pressure is applied at the same point the cams do, and this gives the minimum stress to the bow.


----------



## shadowdrak (May 21, 2005)

I was thinking about getting one also and was wondering if this can damage the camo finish on your bow where you apply them. I recently got a new Bowtech and was concerned because the finish isn't the most durable to begin with. Hate to take it to the shop every time if I want to set my peep or whatever else.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

The Bowmaster comes with two small pieces of leather you place between the steel cable and the limbs to protect them.

But as I've posted, I try to always use the split limbs adapters (that are plastic covered where they pull the limbs).

Never damaged a limb finish (at least up to now...)


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

The pieces of leather they provide are rather thick and inflexible so you may want to find something a little easier to work with. Other than that, the Bowmaster is a great little tool; I haven't regretted buying one.


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

can you use a bowmaster on a bowtech parallel limb bow?


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope so, because I just ordered one to work on my Allegiance with!


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

It does.

I use it (with the split limbs adapter) on my Rytera BulletX.

Backing off the limb bolts makes it easier.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Ar smith said:


> can you use a bowmaster on a bowtech parallel limb bow?


It should work splendidly on such a bow. My Mavericks are recurves, and the limbtips are definitely NOT parallel...the trickiest part of using the Bowmaster on them is fishing the cable ends through the limb forks with the cables nestled up near the limbs due to the relatively vertical limbtips. It should be much easier on a bow with nearly parallel limbtips. The only way you'd have a problem is if you were pressing the limbs past parallel, which is totally uncalled for.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Great little press!!*

I've used my Bowmaster on Bowtechs, Bears, Pearsons, PSE, High Countrys, GoldenEagles, Hoyt, Reflex and Jennings,to name a few, and have never had a problem,I've done split and solid with every kind of cam and limb combo they could make and Notta one problem,But I am very careful in how I do it and double and triple check everything so not to have a problem,cause I ain't racing nobody,the best thing I every did was took a 3" socket extension and ground it down to fit my little drill and use it to do the work,It is a whole lot better than your thumb or a ratchet.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's see...I've used mine on 6 Hoyts, 3 Reflexes, 1 PSE, 1 BowTech, 1 Diamond, 2 Dartons and a York. All kinds of sizes and limb styles/angles. It has worked flawlessly on every one. I have even used it to FULLY dismantle a few bows.







Like mentioned above, I prefer using the split limb adapters whenever possible. Using the split limb adapters is faster than pulling on the cam limb's cam slot, safer, and easier to press, too. I also agree that it's one the best tools I've ever bought and worth every cent it cost.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

split limb adapters won't work on the switchback...


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

harleyryder said:


> split limb adapters won't work on the switchback...


I'm not questioning you, because I've never even seen a Switchback, but it would be helpful to us if you would explain why the split-limb adapters won't work with that bow.

Thanks.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

MikeK said:


> I'm not questioning you, because I've never even seen a Switchback, but it would be helpful to us if you would explain why the split-limb adapters won't work with that bow.
> 
> Thanks.


The limbtip-mounted string suppressors, Right? I'd guess the Browning Illusion would have the same problem.

I'd think the huge idlers/cams of some of the newer designs (PSE Mach X, AR Velocity, etc.) would also conflict with the split-limb adapters.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Split limb adapter in a Rytera BulletX 'C' cam


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

Without a doubt the most used item I own. After many years of use had some cable strands break, called the manufacturer and he send new cable and new leather tabs for limb protection, all at no cost. Can't go wrong.I love it.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i have one and it's well worth the money ,especially if you don't have the room or money for a bench mounted press ,you can't go wrong. if you do your own work on your bows you need a press and imo for the money it can't be beat!


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Mike K , won't fit because of the limb mounted string suppressors on the limb tips and I can't even get it past the split yoke .Did this answer your question?


----------



## rt2bowhunter (Feb 27, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all you have been alot of help I just ordered me one.
Take care


----------



## rt2bowhunter (Feb 27, 2005)

*Help*

I just recived my press today. An when i move the the cable t's in the notches as close as the will go i run out of screw be for it gets tight. What are you guys doing to get yours to work


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Do you have the screw on the Bowmaster backed all the way out? Back it out as far as it will go and move the "T" to the closest notch you can. Also, did you back the limb bolts on your Switchback out like was suggested?

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## rt2bowhunter (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help yes i did all that How many stops does your have Mine has 7


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Mine has 13, counting the two ends.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine, like Jorge's, has 12 different length settings, but mine is a few years old.

How long is the AtA on your Switchback? The shortest bow I've pressed with mine is 32" and the longest is 45 3/4". I believe it could go shorter than 32", though.


----------



## rt2bowhunter (Feb 27, 2005)

I got the press off ebay. I gess its a old one the guy i got it off of said he only used it once an buy the looks of it i would say he did.it looks new anyway i called bowmaster an they told me its a old one.So i had him send me a new set of cables,pins,an leather for 12 bucks.So if any one wants to buy one ask how many cable stops it has.
Thanks for all the help, you guys take care


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

solocamo50 said:


> Without a doubt the most used item I own. After many years of use had some cable strands break, called the manufacturer and he send new cable and new leather tabs for limb protection, all at no cost. Can't go wrong.I love it.


Very true. Can't go wrong with Bowmaster. The customer service is first class!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

harleyryder said:


> Mike K , won't fit because of the limb mounted string suppressors on the limb tips and I can't even get it past the split yoke .Did this answer your question?


Yes it does. 

Thanks!


----------

